# apetecer un huevo



## xergiben

Hey! 

I'd like to translate into English: "me apetece un huevo darle un beso a ana"  

My attempt: "i'm a pile of desire to kiss ana"


Thanks!!

-American and informal English, please.


----------



## MatildeSometimes

I fancy kissing ana a hell of a lot?

Espera a ver más sugerencias, no estoy segura de si suena demasiado british ;p


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

xergiben said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'd like to translate into English: "me apetece un huevo darle un beso a ana"
> 
> My attempt: "i'm a pile of desire to kiss ana"
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> -American and informal English, please.


It's just the opposite, at least in Argentina.

*importar un huevo = not to care at all*
*I couldn't care less to kiss Ana.
I haven't the least desire to kiss Ana.

*


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Same in Chile: "me importa un huevo" = "I couldn't care less"


----------



## la zarzamora

xergiben said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'd like to translate into English: "me apetece un huevo darle un beso a ana"
> 
> My attempt: "i'm a pile of desire to kiss ana"
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> -American and informal English, please.


 

I am dying to kiss ana


----------



## Oldy Nuts

la zarzamora said:


> I am dying to kiss ana



Not what is usually understood, in Argentina and Chile at least, when someone says "me importa un huevo"?


----------



## la zarzamora

Oldy Nuts said:


> Not what is usually understood, in Argentina and Chile at least, when someone says "me importa un huevo"?


 

"me importa un huevo" en Argentina significa -en version no muy delicada-"no me importa nada".
mientras que "un huevo" en España significa -tambien en version no muy delicada- un monton/mucho.

lo unico en comun entre las dos frases es la palabra "huevo"


----------



## la zarzamora

Oldy Nuts said:


> Not what is usually understood, in Argentina and Chile at least, when someone says "me importa un huevo"?


 

ooops!! my previous answer was in Spanish. I am sorry

It means "I could not care less" or "I give a shit"


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Now you did manage to get me confused, Zarzamora!!!

Is XXX dying to kiss Ana, or he doesn't give a shit about it? Not quite the same thing, I would say.


----------



## la zarzamora

Oldy Nuts said:


> Now you did manage to get me confused, Zarzamora!!!
> 
> Is XXX dying to kiss Ana, or he doesn't give a shit about it? Not quite the same thing, I would say.


 
post number 1?
he is dying to kiss ana

it is Spanish from Spain


----------



## Forero

"I'd sure love to be kissing Ana."


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Oldy Nuts said:


> Now you did manage to get me confused, Zarzamora!!!
> 
> Is XXX dying to kiss Ana, or he doesn't give a shit about it? Not quite the same thing, I would say.


Take it this way :

_La zarzamora _told you that in Spain *huevo* conveys the idea of something valuable, thus he would be _eager to kiss her.

_In Argentina and Chile, however, it's the opposite and *huevo *is popularly considered a cheap commodity (actually no longer, with raising food prices), thus he _doesn't want to kiss her at all.
_
So it will depend on where the action is taking place.

*Apetecer* is seldom used down here but possibly more often in Spain, so it's most probably there.


----------



## Mate

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Take it this way :
> 
> _La zarzamora _told you that in Spain *huevo* conveys the idea of something valuable, thus he would be _eager to kiss her.
> 
> _In Argentina and Chile, however, it's the opposite and *huevo *is popularly considered a cheap commodity (actually no longer, with raising food prices), thus he _doesn't want to kiss her at all.
> _
> So it will depend on where the action is taking place.
> 
> *Apetecer* is seldom used down here but possibly more often in Spain, so it's most probably there.


I disagree on one of JCG statements above. 

Suppose that I say "ese auto me costó un huevo", would it mean that I had to pay peanuts for that car?


----------



## scotu

Mateamargo said:


> I disagree on one of JCG statements above.
> 
> Suppose that I say "ese auto me costó un huevo", would it mean that I had to pay peanuts for that car?



But you are agreeing with JCG? (And it's still unresolved whether or not he really wants to kiss her)


----------



## Mate

scotu said:


> But you are agreeing with JCG? (And it's still unresolved whether or not he really wants to kiss her)


I disagree with this part: *In Argentina and Chile, however, it's the opposite and "huevo" is popularly considered a cheap commodity.*

In Argentina _huevo_ can be used to convey both positive and negative meanings: 

"Cuesta un huevo" = _It costs a lot_
"Me importa un huevo" = _I don't give a shit_

And yes, the original question is still unresolved.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Mateamargo said:


> I disagree with this part: *In Argentina and Chile, however, it's the opposite and "huevo" is popularly considered a cheap commodity.*
> 
> In Argentina _huevo_ can be used to convey both positive and negative meanings:
> 
> "Cuesta un huevo" = _It costs a lot_
> "Me importa un huevo" = _I don't give a shit_
> 
> And yes, the original question is still unresolved.


No quise mencionar _*me costó un huevo*_ como cosa cara, tal como se usa en el Rio de la Plata, para no enredar el hilo.

En efecto, es así, pero cuando decimos *me costó un huevo *en la Argentina pensamos inconscientemente en un_ testículo_, que los hombres consideramos valioso. Figurativamente, *tuve que desprenderme de un testículo para obtenerlo, me salió carísimo.

*Sin embargo, sigue la complicación por cuanto en Chile *me costó un huevo*, *lo compré a huevo* se interpreta como que lo adquirí barato.

Esto demuestra nuevamente que es importante para el traductor saber a qué audiencia se está dirigiendo, por cuanto las interpretaciones pueden variar de región a región.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Mateamargo said:


> I disagree on one of JCG statements above.
> 
> Suppose that I say "ese auto me costó un huevo", would it mean that I had to pay peanuts for that car?



Tienes razón en objetar mi afirmación
'*In Argentina and Chile, however, it's the opposite and "huevo" is popularly considered a cheap commodity.'*

Debí haber dicho sólo .*..en Chile* (barato), pues en Argentina tiene el sentido contrario (caro) tal como lo planteastes.


----------



## la zarzamora

Mateamargo said:


> I disagree on one of JCG statements above.
> 
> Suppose that I say "ese auto me costó un huevo", would it mean that I had to pay peanuts for that car?


 

nooooooooooooooo, "este auto me costo un huevo" means that the car was extremely expensive.


----------



## la zarzamora

Mateamargo said:


> I disagree with this part: *In Argentina and Chile, however, it's the opposite and "huevo" is popularly considered a cheap commodity.*
> 
> In Argentina _huevo_ can be used to convey both positive and negative meanings:
> 
> "Cuesta un huevo" = _It costs a lot_
> "Me importa un huevo" = _I don't give a shit_
> 
> And yes, the original question is still unresolved.


 
I do not think it is unresolved, it means "I am dying to kiss Ana" or something similar. He really wants to kiss Ana.


----------



## la zarzamora

Oldy Nuts said:


> Now you did manage to get me confused, Zarzamora!!!
> 
> Is XXX dying to kiss Ana, or he doesn't give a shit about it? Not quite the same thing, I would say.


 
"me importa un huevo" means "I give a shit"


----------



## Xiroi

En España me importa un huevo significa exactamente lo mismo que en Argentina. O como decía un amigo mío "me importa un cojón de pato viudo". Nada de nada.

También se usa un huevo para decir "bajo ningún concepto". ¿Que lo haga yo? ¡Y un huevo!

Pero un huevo, con otros verbos, significa muchísimo, como el ejemplo del hilo. Lo que pasa es que I'm dying no suena tan vulgar como me apetece un huevo pero la idea es la misma.


----------



## coracora

¡Hola a todos!
Bueno, en España usamos mucho en lenguaje coloquial la palabra huevo, y muchas de esas veces con sentidos totalmente opuestos, así que normalmente se necesita saber en qué contexto se pronuncia esa palabra.

Por ejemplo, la frase *¡me importa un huevo!* puede querer decir que algo te importa una mierda, nada, que no significa nada para ti (Ejemplo: _- Acabo de ver a_ _tu ex-novio con otra / - Me importa un huevo_) pero puede querer decir lo contrario, es decir, que algo te importa mucho, un montón ( Ejemplo: un _- Mis amigas me importan_ _un huevo, las quiero muchísimo_)

Muchas veces, un huevo es otra forma de decir *un montón*, como en la pregunta de xergiben. _Me apetece un huevo darle un beso a Ana_ quiere decir, al menos en España, que tienes muchas ganas, que te apetece un montón besar a Ana.
Otros ejemplos parecidos a este serían _tengo un huevo de cosas que hacer_ (tengo muchas cosas que hacer), _tengo que estudiar un huevo_ (tengo que estudiar un montón), _tengo un huevo de ganas de ir a ver esa película_ (tengo muchísimas ganas de ir a ver esa película, me apetece muchísimo)

Por último está la expresión *¡Y un huevo!*, que es una manera fina de decir ¡Y una mierda! 
Ejemplos: Dos personas están viendo un partido de fútbol, cada una, es hincha de uno de los equipos. Una de estas personas dice: - Mi equipo va a ganar, y la otra responde: - ¡Y un huevo! (Quiere decir que no, pero como un poco indignado)

Una madre le dice a su hijo: - haz los deberes o no podrás ir a jugar al parque, y el chico responde: - ¡Y un huevo!


----------



## Xiroi

coracora said:


> Una madre le dice a su hijo: - haz los deberes o no podrás ir a jugar al parque, y el chico responde: - ¡Y un huevo!


 ¿Un niño pequeño con edad de ir a jugar al parque responde así a su madre? Eso sería muy preocupante. Es verdad que un huevo se usa mucho pero no es una frase muy educada, sólo vale entre amigos, no para decírsela a tus padres.


----------



## coracora

Supongo que tengo la desgracia de tratar con niños no muy bien educados todos los día. ¡Y un huevo! es de lo mejor que pueden llegar a decir...


----------



## stcrocefirenze

the spanish word huevo could fit in 2 different context and depending on wich context it can mean a lot or just de opossite, for ex:
me importa un huevo: i couldn' care less
me apetece un huevo: I really fancy sth, I have a big desire, liking, etc of sth;
so the key it's not in the word huevo, but the context, beacuse, you know, in spanish huevo can have several meanings, the formal on is egg, but there is another more informal meaning wich is testicle, so there's a bit of playing with the words in spanish whne it comes to the word huevo


----------



## jolucaal

A ver... no confundamos. En España "Me importa un huevo" quiero decir que no te importa nada, pero lo que quería consultar XERGIBEN era: "Me apetece un huevo" que quiere decir que me apetece mucho. Así que no confundamos porque no es lo mismo una cosa que la otra.


----------



## xergiben

Hi there!

What I meant was I was really forward to kissing Ana, which in spanish it can expressed as "me apetece un huevo besar a Ana".

So forget about what "un huevo" means in Chile or Argentina  I already gave you the sense of the sentence. Be kind and give me a translation, please!


----------



## Sallyb36

I really want to kiss Ana


----------



## aztlaniano

Sallyb36 said:


> I really want to kiss Ana


Yes, or "I'm dying to kiss ..." as la zarzamora posted two years ago.
Siempre puedes meter "fuckin'" = I'm fuckin' dyin' to kiss Ana.
¿Sigues a la espera de ese beso, xergiben? ¡Lánzate!


----------



## Almighty Egg

la zarzamora said:


> "me importa un huevo" means "I give a shit"



Actually in English it's negative:
_I *couldn't* give a shit/toss/damn
_or _
I *don't* give a shit/toss/__damn_

And yes, it is

_*I'm dying to kiss Ana *_
or similar.


----------



## aztlaniano

Almighty Egg said:


> Actually in English it's negative:
> _I *couldn't* give a shit/toss/damn_
> or
> _I *don't* give a shit/toss/__damn_


True, but not a fixed rule. 
Just as "I couldn't care less" and "I could care less" mean the same thing, you can say "Like I could give a shit" o "I could give a shit" to mean "I couldn't give a shit".


----------



## Sallyb36

"I couldn't care less" and "I could care less" only mean the same thing in the USA, not in the  UK.  In the UK they have opposite meanings.


----------



## la zarzamora

Almighty Egg said:


> Actually in English it's negative:
> _I *couldn't* give a shit/toss/damn_
> or
> _I *don't* give a shit/toss/__damn_
> 
> And yes, it is
> 
> _*I'm dying to kiss Ana *_
> or similar.


 

Yes!!!! it's negative!! thank you!!


----------



## xergiben

Ok!!

Got it!

And... no, I'm not dying to kiss Ana anymore! lol

By and thanks a lot!


----------



## xhmko

xergiben said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'd like to translate into English: "me apetece un huevo darle un beso a ana"
> 
> My attempt: "i'm a pile of desire to kiss ana"
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> -American and informal English, please.




I soooo want to kiss Ana.


----------



## monje_de_hamaca

Quizás no ... Ana acaba de tener su tercer nieto.


----------



## Ferrol

Otra expresión que denota sorpresa e indignacion equivalente a "¡es el colmo!"
¡Manda huevos! : That's pretty steep!


----------

